
The therapeutic effects of psychedelic drugs - anythingnonidin
http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.amp/articleNo/50209/title/Decoding-the-Tripping-Brain/
======
anythingnonidin
The table at the bottom is neat, and the article is well written.

~~~
gwern
It also covers things not usually in this genre of articles. For example, the
section on DOI/LSD and inflammation is new to me.

